# Truglo ProTune quiver



## KMB (Aug 8, 2007)

This is for the compound bow hunters here. Anybody using (or have seen and handled) the Truglo Protune quiver? I believe it's a fairly new quiver. I'm interested to know if it has a quick release/detach mounting system. I asked this on an archery forum, and didn't get any replies. I like the height adjustability, and the 2 grip rails for the arrows, but I want the quick release feature (detach quiver from mount without unscrewing). The other 2 quivers I'm interested in is the Bohning Lynx 6-arrow, and the Alpine Soft Lok 5-arrow...I'm leaning heavily to the Alpine.

Kevin


----------

